# SRP by machine....



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

Had a search but couldnt find much. Whats the consenus on SRP by machine, or would i be better to use something else first??

Had some pretty good results using SRP by hand, just wondering on the effect by machine. I usually follow it by CG EZ Creme glaze and Dodojuice SN. Just thinking about how things could be improved.

Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It works very well by DA with a light polishing or finishing pad, in fact it comes alive by DA.

Rotary dries it out too quickly I find.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Well the main "disadvantage" is that it has fillers, so you don't know what you have actually corrected, and what is filled. According to DaveKG its cut is similar to Menz 85RD.

It does work quite well, the working time isn't that bad, but it doesn't spread that well, so you can end up using quite a bit. In my quite limited experience.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Used it loads of times by machine, a really underrated product. Just a little dusty but will give enough cut to get light marks out and finished down quite well.

Easier to remove than other polishes as well.

Glaze then wax will be a good combo.

Good luck


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

G220 said:


> Well the main "disadvantage" is that it has fillers, so you don't know what you have actually corrected, and what is filled. According to DaveKG its cut is similar to Menz 85RD.
> 
> It does work quite well, the working time isn't that bad, but it doesn't spread that well, so you can end up using quite a bit. In my quite limited experience.


^^ yeah good point, I forgot to say I always IPA wipedown after polishing.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Best get saving for a DA then!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I dunno, SRP is really effective by hand and I reckon, if you were to use SRP by hand vs DA, you wouldn't save much effort by using a DA, it is not like you are going to be doing swirl removal with it, so if you are having fun with SRP by hand, and it isn't breaking your back, don't neccesarily feel you need to start to use it by a DA.

The perfect palm applicators are a must have for SRP, an amazing product, worth every penny of £6 when using SRP with it (not that i paid £6 )


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

I use a cheap DA to apply SRP on my 15 year old Merc and build up several layers. 

I rely on the fillers in SRP to mask the swirls I have as I am wary of removing too much paint on an older car.

Using the DA gives me the stamina to apply more than one layer at a session.

Obviously the surface must be spotless before the SRP is applied and I do not wipe down afterwards, just buff off the residue with a clean MF. The trick is to use it very sparingly, four pea sized drops on a pad is plenty for an area 2 foot sqaure. 

It seems to work as I get other classic car owners asking how I keep my paint so shiny on the car I use as my daily driver.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

RussZS said:


> It works very well by DA with a light polishing or finishing pad, in fact it comes alive by DA.
> 
> Rotary dries it out too quickly I find.


What speed setting on the DA is best???
Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

About Speed 3 works well for me. Have a play, anything between 2-4 should be fine though.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use SRP by machine and it works well. If it were me I would:

SRP by machine on a Polishing Pad at a medium sped (I use 4 on my G220) for a few medium paced passes until worked in, then removed with a MF.
EZ Creme by machine, as above but it wont take as long to work and use a Finishing Pad.

Then follow with 2x layers of Supernatural leaving at least an hour in between each one.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you use lime prime lite over SRP follewed by fk1000p?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigup said:


> Can you use lime prime lite over SRP follewed by fk1000p?


LPL is a cleaner, so it will remove the SRP.

Use either product. If you have a DA Polisher though, then you should look at Lime Prime, as it will correct (remove swirls), rather than just fill them like SRP.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

RussZS said:


> LPL is a cleaner, so it will remove the SRP.
> 
> Use either product. If you have a DA Polisher though, then you should look at Lime Prime, as it will correct (remove swirls), rather than just fill them like SRP.


thanks mate, this is getting all too confusing 

so i would use LP instead of SRP for a polish if using a DA? would i need to go over LP with a glaze before FK1000p?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, some would say that 1000P wouldn't like to sit over an oily cleaner like LP, but I've found it to be okay.

You could use a glaze like CG EZ Creme, which leaves an acrylic base, which is ideal for a 'sealant' like 1000P.

Another good choice would be SRP > Black Hole > 1000P. If you use Black Hole by hand, it won't remove the SRP, but will aid in filling the swirls and leaves a great finish, especially on darker cars (White Diamond can be used for lighter cars).

Or... if you do have a machine polisher, then a single one step product, which would remove light swirling, glaze your paint AND leave it ready for a sealant, is Britemax #4. Which is what I'd recommend in this instance...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_black_max_1.html


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

SRP > DA is a combo I've not used in a fair while.. *must break the seal on the SRP and give it another outing sometime..*

Here's a 50/50, and, a before and after photo, of the o/s rear wing on a S-Type Jaguar..










before:










after:










most impressive.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That is awesome Jim! 

I actually came on this forum this morning to see if I could find a thread like this - didn't think I'd see this thread at the top of the polishing forum! 

I've got my dad's car to do still - dark blue ML320 - and it's fairly swirly like that Jag. If I can achieve the same results I'm on to a winner I think. :thumb:

Now I just need to rain to disappear....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

martyp said:


> That is awesome Jim!
> 
> I actually came on this forum this morning to see if I could find a thread like this - didn't think I'd see this thread at the top of the polishing forum!
> 
> ...


unfort there is little we can do about the rain...


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't knock SRP, be in by hand or machine, still a great product.

Pics speak a thousand words.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Jim W said:


> SRP > DA is a combo I've not used in a fair while.. *must break the seal on the SRP and give it another outing sometime..*
> 
> Here's a 50/50, and, a before and after photo, of the o/s rear wing on a S-Type Jaguar..
> 
> ...


Hi so this was done with a DA and using AG SRP ? what speeds and how long did you polish for please , i am going to use SRp by machine for the first time in the next couple of days . If car has very light scratches caused by fingernails or dog nails do you think i should use PB SSR1 on a polishing pad first ? then the SRP ? I am going to LSP with Hi def wax or AG ERP depends on how sore my back is after a 6 hour detail..lol


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi so this was done with a DA and using AG SRP ? what speeds and how long did you polish for please , i am going to use SRp by machine for the first time in the next couple of days . If car has very light scratches caused by fingernails or dog nails do you think i should use PB SSR1 on a polishing pad first ? then the SRP ? I am going to LSP with Hi def wax or AG ERP depends on how sore my back is after a 6 hour detail..lol


----------



## kungfuman (Jun 12, 2009)

I've got the macallister DA from B&Q and was wondering which pads you recommend for applying SRP? Also, is SRP something you can routinely use? I also thought of it as an non-abrasive polish but reading some threads here, its appear to be slightly abrasive?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

kungfuman said:


> I've got the macallister DA from B&Q and was wondering which pads you recommend for applying SRP? Also, is SRP something you can routinely use? I also thought of it as an non-abrasive polish but reading some threads here, its appear to be slightly abrasive?


Any polishing pad will be fine with SRP (or even the yellow Menzerna 'finishing' pad is great as it's quite firm compared to other finishing pads).

Although the cut level of SRP is relatively low, it's not really something you'd want to be using all the time, it's more of 'use it as and when necessary' type of product.

If you wanted something simlar but with no abrasives at all to use much mmore regularly, then have a look at Poorboys Polish with Carnauba. I can't recommend this stuff highly enough and think of it like SRP but without the abrasive content, and with some Carnauba Wax content for greater protection, if you haven't the time to top it with anything else. Works superbly by hand or machine. Fantastic stuff and is in my all time top 5 detailing products list


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I've used srp by da a few times and love it. I'm still a newbie so still experimenting. Been using it at speed 2 for a couple passes then speed 4.5 to work it in. Then wipe clean. I use some last touch on the pad also. Then seal it with egp. Really like egp. Find it easy to use.


----------



## kungfuman (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Viper, I'll look into getting some of that. I take it the Poorboys Polish will be ok to be routinely used before a LSP (which is Collonite 845 in my case)? Also is the Menz yellow pad ok for applying the poorboys polish and the collinite wax?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

kungfuman said:


> Thanks for that Viper, I'll look into getting some of that. I take it the Poorboys Polish will be ok to be routinely used before a LSP (which is Collonite 845 in my case)? Also is the Menz yellow pad ok for applying the poorboys polish and the collinite wax?


Yes, you can use it regularly as it's 100% non abrasive, and by hand especially, the cleaners are only very light and mild. Even by machine, it's more the action of the pad that's producing the cleansing.

The Menz yellow pad is fine for use with this (or any finishing pad for the matter). I wouldn't use the menz yellow for the collinite though, I'd go for hand application for wax, but if you really wanted to use the machine, then use a softer finishing pad for that like from the meguiars or lake country CCS range - the menz one is a little firm for LSP application use.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

At what stage while polishing would you stop and clean the pad, with a toothbrush or similar ? I have always been a bit unsure about that. thanks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> At what stage while polishing would you stop and clean the pad, with a toothbrush or similar ? I have always been a bit unsure about that. thanks


Tough one but as it clogs up really, or before to stop it from clogging if you see what I mean. I just give mine a little clean every panel or so to stay on top of it as it doesn't take long.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Aye, after each panel sounds like a good practise. thanks .


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi folks

Super Noob here but definite fan of SRP. Lame as it sounds I have looked into, and bought, the Mac from B&Q because, with a busy life, when I've finished washing etc my car I run out of enthusiasm for spending a further hour or two using SRP by hand even if it is really easy to buff off. I am surprised that it does get a positive reception across the forum. There are many elite products mentioned but only really AG and Megs available in Halfords . Bit harsh perhaps but hope you get the idea ... flashy joe public products stocked vs quality products that are more expensive.

This thread has almost got me ready to go and sort my black BMW 320d which so deserves more time :buffer: !!

So ... to apply SRP all I need is to order is a yellow menz finishing pad or is there a backing pad etc etc that I also need ?? (And rain free weather of course :wall

There are so many retailers mentioned on the forum I don't suppose anyone is going to recommend a supplier of the pad are they ?? 

Regards, Ian


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> Hi so this was done with a DA and using AG SRP ? what speeds and how long did you polish for please , i am going to use SRp by machine for the first time in the next couple of days . If car has very light scratches caused by fingernails or dog nails do you think i should use PB SSR1 on a polishing pad first ? then the SRP ? I am going to LSP with Hi def wax or AG ERP depends on how sore my back is after a 6 hour detail..lol


Hi mellowfellow, sorry I've not picked this up until now..

It was done a while ago, I can't remember the exact process I carrier out. Hang on a minute, judging by my other photos lol, it was the meguiars yellow polishing pad that I used. In conjunction with the PorterCable DA, I woluld have 'worked' at a speed max of 5 maybe.. I'd always start slow, after dabbing the product around the area you wish to work, gradually upping the speed with several slow moving passes on the paintwork. It's an idea to scribble a black line on the back of the backing plate so that you always know when it's spinning :thumb:

I can't comment on the SSR1 - I've never used it. Can't hurt to try that and/or the SRP.

Hope it goes (or 'went'..) well for you.


----------

